

Office space for startups, updated - chris_dickson

Dear Hacker News,<p>Last week I sent out a comment about our new tech startup office hub in New York, and I just wanted to let everyone who was interested know about our new website and cheaper prices. We were able to negotiate a better lease with the landlord.<p>Large Bay - 300 square feet - $1,095 - 7 people
Regular Bay - 150 square feet - $795 - 4 people
Half Bay - 75 square feet - $395 - 2 people
*New option: Virtual Office - 1 desk - $15 per day<p>The site: www.sohohaven.com<p>We've met some awesome people and everyone who has taken space is really excited to get the place full, so if you're in NYC come on down and be part of the action.<p>Thanks,<p>Chris
======
mildweed
Similar in Kansas City and Chicago: <http://officeportkc.com/>

And in Kansas City only: <http://cowtowncomputercongress.org/>

~~~
falsestprophet
Similar everywhere:

<http://coworking.pbworks.com/>

------
mikegioia
This is so great. I've been looking for a place just to get work done after my
day job. At roughly $200/person/month this would be perfect.

Question: how is security and leaving computers and documents at this place?
My biggest concern would be whether or not I could just leave things unlocked
up there. Or if you have lockable cabinets.

~~~
chris_dickson
You would have some lockable boxes for documents and what not, although some
stuff you would need to leave out in the open. We've got an alarm system and
cameras and we also screen potential tenants which is the best we can do in an
open office space I'm affraid

------
brk
This is very cool, I plan to check it out next time I'm in NYC. The $15/day
virtual desk is perfect, in the past I would just work in a conference room at
our lawyers' office, but the environment was kind of, well, lawyerly.

------
chris_dickson
P.S. my email is dickson@atmanetworks.com, pictures and contact info are on
our website www.sohohaven.com

Thanks,

Chris

